# This may be a silly question but...



## dexter0606 (Sep 24, 2009)

....why can't I get my fountain pen to write?I've made a few Cambridge fountain pen kits over the last few weeks getting ready for a show.I made myself one to use just to reaquaint myself with a fountain pen.I can't get continuous flow once I finally get the thing started.HelpJeff


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 24, 2009)

The ink that comes with the kits is junk. Are you using the kit supplied cartridges? If so, buy some quality ink. There are articles in the library about tuning a fountain pen.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



dexter0606 said:


> ....why can't I get my fountain pen to write?I've made a few Cambridge fountain pen kits over the last few weeks getting ready for a show.I made myself one to use just to reaquaint myself with a fountain pen.I can't get continuous flow once I finally get the thing started.HelpJeff


----------



## CaRed (Oct 2, 2009)

I was just looking at 3 fountain pens Texatdurango posted this morning.  They inspired me to make my first fountain pens.  Is the ink used in a CSUSA Imperial pen also inferior quality?  

If yes, do you have a suggestion?  I have never made a fountain and I don't want it coming back to bite me simply because of low quality ink.

Thanks


----------



## dexter0606 (Oct 2, 2009)

I took the advice found here and went on my first trip to a local high end pen store I just found out about. I took my pen along with the intent of picking up some Private Reserve cartridges.Whe I showed the owner of teh store my pen and described the problem she showed me how to clean the feed using just water. She then gave the cartridge a small squeeze and a good shake and viola, my pen works perfect. I did buy the Private Reserve but haven't tried it yet. Waiting til I empty this one. I'm also going to change from the medium nib to a fine.Jeff


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 2, 2009)

All ink that comes with our kit pens is inferior and low quality. Don't use it! Buy  good ink such as Private Reserve or Noodlers. There are others and several of our members sell the good  quality inks. I never send out a fountain pen with the kit supplied ink cartridge. Check the classiffieds and the Most Valued Vendor forum..
Do a good turn daily!
don



CaRed said:


> I was just looking at 3 fountain pens Texatdurango posted this morning.  They inspired me to make my first fountain pens.  Is the ink used in a CSUSA Imperial pen also inferior quality?
> 
> If yes, do you have a suggestion?  I have never made a fountain and I don't want it coming back to bite me simply because of low quality ink.
> 
> Thanks


----------

